# The Daily Show - did they go HD?



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I've changed my recordings to the HD channel now but I didn't think this was filmed/recorded in HD yet - just upconverted. The last episode I watched (perhaps 2 days old now) while still 4:3 seemed to look better than upconverted SD. Is this show truely HD now?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not HD but it sure is really really nice looking SD. I wonder if they're using 480p cameras or even HD cameras that are downsampled to 480p.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

The articles about Comedy Central HD going live indicated it will be a while (into early 2010) before the Daily Show, and Colbert Report will be recorded in HD.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

miketorse said:


> The articles about Comedy Central HD going live indicated it will be a while (into early 2010) before the Daily Show, and Colbert Report will be recorded in HD.


This is what I thought too, but if it's not HD it's the best non-HD picture I have seen in a very, very long time if not ever.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Sirshagg said:


> This is what I thought too, but if it's not HD it's the best non-HD picture I have seen in a very, very long time if not ever.


Really, _anything_ with decent picture quality would look extra-good in comparison with the SD version of Comedy Central, at least on DirecTV.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's very possible that they are using HD cameras and such feeding into an SD system.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Dish Network just turned CC on HD but Daily and Colbert still not in HD. Very disapointed, hope they start soon.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

tymekeeper said:


> Dish Network just turned CC on HD but Daily and Colbert still not in HD. Very disapointed, hope they start soon.


As mentioned earlier in the thread, neither show will be produced in HD until sometime in 2010. They may have upgraded to HD cameras, but there's a ton of equipment besides the cameras that are needed to produce a show in HD, plus software and staff training.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought Viacom was rich. How are two signature shows of Comedy Central late night not expected to be in HD until 2010?


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

rnbmusicfan said:


> I thought Viacom was rich. How are two signature shows of Comedy Central late night not expected to be in HD until 2010?


Rich, probably. But they've (IMO) always been slow to bring shows into HD. Not like Discovery (the masters when it comes to upconverting).


----------

